# 1/75 Memorial service today



## goon175 (Nov 5, 2011)

Below is the link to the wsav story on the 1/75 memorial service today. I was not aware that Batt. switched to multicam, full color scroll/tab and full color CIB's/jump wings for the duty uniform. It looks damn sharp, and I hope the rest of the army looks at this and adopts it. The service looked moving, as always. Wasn't able to make it down to this one with the holidays around the corner and my brothers impending RASP graduation, but wish I could have been there.

http://www2.wsav.com/news/2011/nov/04/savannah-Ranger-battalion-remembers-fallen-soldier-ar-2656173/?referer=http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://wsav.com/ar/2656173/&h=XAQGlfQxD&shorturl=http://bit.ly/uZ2qqA

and also

http://www.wtoc.com/story/15963073/ranger-memorial-hunter-army-airfield


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 5, 2011)

A very moving tribute.  Blue Skies, Warriors.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 9, 2011)

> During the deployment, the battalion was part of 1,000 raids, 400 enemy kills and another 1,700 captured, according to Col. Michael Foster, the battalion commander.



That is absolutely bad ass. If you average it out, thats around 83 missions per strike force. That was about average back in Iraq for one deployment, and we don't need to go into deployment lengths, etc. on here, but for those of you who know, in AFG that is a BLISTERING pace for the period of time!

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/November/111108-01.html


----------



## tova (Nov 9, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## dknob (Nov 10, 2011)

the clip brings tears to my eyes, the WSAV report was very well done.

I notice quite a bit of former 3/75 in the ranks.

With every new Ranger KIA, the closer it brings me to returning to service.

And yes the uniforms look amazing I think


----------



## goon175 (Nov 10, 2011)

I will never forget the first memorial service I ever went to. It was for SSG Davis, the first 1/75 KIA since Takur Ghar. Very moving, and man the pollen was thick in the air when they did roll call....


----------



## dknob (Nov 10, 2011)

goon175 said:


> I will never forget the first memorial service I ever went to. It was for SSG Davis, the first 1/75 KIA since Takur Ghar. Very moving, and man the pollen was thick in the air when they did roll call....


Omg that's a 7 year gap. How is that possible??

I was at Amundson's memorial, that was my first. He died in a rollover accident overseas.. the driver whose name escapes me, I remember seeing him there looking like he wanted to die. Poor guy.

And I was in Jbad when Garza and the new guy Henderson were killed when their vehicle crashed into the river. They left at the early hours of the night in a 4 vehicle convoy to Asadabad... not for a hit.. but because the SEALs needed vehicles for their mission so we were closest with our GMVs. What a fucking joke. We had our own memorial in camp.

The saddest for me was Jutras who was KIA in 2005.. from what I remember the poor kid took an RPG to the side (didn't explode).  When we got back to Benning, during the memorial his dad walked up to the KIA monument - tears in his eyes and in full Class As (he was an 18 series Major in SF), took a quick snap and gave his kid a salute while the mom was balling her eyes out. So damn sad.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll go ahead and say it, albeit these ceremonies can be described as "moving", "touching" etc. they absolutely suck ass and leave a person empty of one more piece of something good.  RIP Warriors!


----------



## goon175 (Nov 10, 2011)

> Omg that's a 7 year gap. How is that possible??



There were some very serious injuries sustained, but no KIA from early 2002 until 2009.  I think everyone kind of knew in the back of their head that that streak wouldn't last forever, and unfortunately it ended with a guy who was in our company from the time he was a brand new private until a weapons SL. And that was the start of quite a few KIA's we would take over the coming deployments (as afghanistan optempo sky rocketed).

I attribute that great streak to a few different things, none of which really needs to be discussed in the open here.


----------



## dknob (Nov 10, 2011)

I think its nuts.

3/75 has had the same amount of KIA as 1 and 2/75 combined


----------

